# First and last Audi



## Mega1206 (Oct 1, 2004)

I have just purchased a 2004 Audi Allroad in December 2010 and only after three months it is giving me major problems. I do understand the it is a used car and that things happen but Audi supposedly had a torough insepction and found the car to be in great shape. The sales person explained in detail the review process that goes into Audi pre owned vehicles. I really German cars and felt that they were the best cars in the world now forget about it. People warned me but sadly i had to learn the hard way with my pocket. It has been the worse experience of owning a car that i have had. I am going to be making people aware of what Audi really is. 

For anyone thinking of purchasing an Audi check this out (There were to many to place in one thread):

I have had repeated mechanical problems with my 2009 Audi A-4 from the inception of the lease. I have sent them a letter requesting some type of resolution of this continuing problem which after 6 attempts the transmission problem still exists and is a safety issue. The car also has a oil consumption problem, which is still not repaired or has been diagnosed. 
The car only has 18,500 miles and the problems have not been corrected. I am being defrauded and my safety is at issue. I want some resolve with this matter.

Maria of Woodland Park, NJ Dec. 29, 2010 



I purchased my 1991 Audi 200 5 cyl 20 valve turbo quattro sedan, with 5 speed manual gearshift, in September of 2007. It had 110,000 miles on the clock when I acquired it.
This car, when new listed for over $43,000. It is an amazing piece of work. I go 10,000 miles between synthetic oil changes and NEVER have to add oil between changes. I never get less than 20 MPG in suburban driving and between 27 and 28 MPG on the road.

Of course there have been a series of repairs required commencing with a new timing belt at acquisition because the seller did not know when the belt was last changed. This was less than 1 hour's work and under $100 in parts - belt, water pump, idler and tensioner.

The car is amazingly fast and has a 170 MPH speedometer (standard) and a full complement of gauges including tach, fuel, water temp, oil temp and oil pressure gauges plus a voltmeter as well as an array of idiot lights, a trip computer, heated seats, A/C, electric windows and 8 way power seats, ABS, disc brakes and electric sunroof. The trip computer tells you if an external bulb burns out.

The R-12 A/C works, now using Auto Frost (brrr!!!) and the heater turns itself on in cold weather only after the engine has warmed up (Climate Control). The Bose radio works (replaced the capacitors in all 4 speakers) and the windows all go up and down electrically. Most all required replacements were bought on the internet.

I have had my share of cars from Chevy to TBird to Jag sedan and RR Silver Cloud. I like this Audi best of all the cars which I ever drove. It is fantastic in the snow!!!

Audis are wonderful handling cars that will give you as much as 500,000 miles of service. I have looked at new cars, but always end up keeping the one which I have. Audi should never have discontinued their old 5 cylinder engine. It is ultra-reliable, powerful, good on gas, and burns no oil.

No complaints at all!!!

Allen of Ocean Grove, NJ Dec. 24, 2010 



After Leasing a New Audi Q7 in May of 2007, I started have multiple electronic issues (MMI) with the vehicle including dead batteries and smart key operation. It started with the steering wheel locking in the down position-new motor replaced (after a damaged one being shipped to service dept then before taking the Q7 in to the first appointment noticed the GPS/Bluetooth/Radio/CD would not activate or would "freeze up" (had to park and get away from vehicle to make or receive calls) Then the battery would die without warning. 
Took it in the service dept said it was the CD player?? and ordered a replacement... within 2 weeks of the "repair" same issues were still occurring including being stranded in different locations after returning to the vehicle to find the battery dead. Had to take the keys in to be programmed when they no longer would open doors or start the vehicle. 

One random morning apx 10 months after leasing the Q7 we were awaken to a siren going off in our home, after check smoke alarms we found the Audi alarm system sounding and light flashing, when I tried to unlock the vehicle with the remote- it did not work so I used the key to access the vehicle, once inside I tried using the remote start-it did not work I used the actual key-it still would not start and on top of that the vehicle would not release the key from the ignition. 

On another occasion the only trip I took the vehicle on out of town the MMI became inop on the 5 hour return trip on a route I had not taken before, needless to say the GPS did not work, no radio/cd/ipod or cell phone (bluetooth). It wasn't till and hour out of town when I stopped at rest area-I had turned the Q7 off....keys were sitting on the console, the GPS Voice blared out to make a u-turn as soon as possible and all systems came back on line for the rest of the trip (1 hr). 

Another adventure was enroute to Carrera Motors for a warrantee repair the ESP light had come on a few days before and would not turn off-while driving I could feel the vehicle trying to course correct the steering on a dry road at 65 mph- that was truly one of the most horrifying feelings, the last shreds of confidence in this vehicle were gone at than moment. 

After 7 visits to the service department and a total of 59 days of days in the service shop. I spoke to the service manager, then to the finance manager that issued the lease about a replacement vehicle or termination of the lease, he directed me to Audi Financial/Audi customer care (which is an oxymoron) which they're stance was...that I hadn't given them a chance to "fix" the problem. At that time I told them the vehicle was in the shop in Bend (3 hrs away) at that time, 2 weeks later Audi called to say the "fixed" as it had been allegedly 6 times before. 

I have now been in the Lemon Law suit for almost a year and my credit has been damaged by Audi Financial for not making the last 8 lease payments for a vehicle that was not safe to drive or was in the shop or headed for the shop-

RayAnn of Medford, OR Dec. 5, 2010 



I bought a brand new 2003 Audi Allroad in October of 2002 from Carrera Motors in Bend, Oregon. I have meticulously had my car serviced and repaired as needed and suggested by Audi. I have recently had some new problems with reverse in my car. I took it to an Audi Dealership and had them do their 100 point inspection. 
After no relief from this effort I took it to another Audi Licensed Mechanic in my area. He took the pan off the transmission and didn't find and metal pieces or failing parts so continued to service the transmission. After this did not remedy the problem his profession opinion was to replace the transmission at a cost of about $6,000. He also let me know that for all purposes my car is a 2002. My car has an EYK transmission code which is a 2002 transmission. And that the 2002 transmission has a much higher failure rate than a 2003. 

I have replaced other parts on my car, all have been 2002 parts. Also, and most importantly, my car was manufactured in 07/02. In order to give my car a 2003 year it must have been manufactured in 09 (September) or later in 2002.

I feel this 2002 car was misrepresented to me as a 2003. It was fraudulent practice to sell me this 2002 car as a 2003 for approximately $6,000 more than a 2002 would have been at the time. Especially with one of the main component in this car, the transmission, being the inferior 2002 transmission. ZF recognized the aluminum drum in the 2002 transmission as unreliable and replaced it with a better build metal material in the 2003 model. Which I do no have in my 2003 Audi.

I recognize it was 8 years ago that I bought this car and it is now out of warranty. But I would not, in any way, know what were 2002 or 2003 parts until they needed to be replaced. I could only rely on the professionals that were selling me the car and the contracts and paperwork that were signed.

I talked to an Audi Information Specialist on October 28th. She would only inform me that I HAVE to take it to an Audi Dealership before Audi would consider helping me under Goodwill Parameters. Which means I have to spend more money to diagnosis my car again with no promise of any help from Audi. I talked to Vance Istifo on October 29th a Supervisor of Customer Relations. He told me the same thing, he said I had to show my loyalty to Audi before they would consider helping me. (This from a man who works for Audi and just bought a Jeep.)

I would like Audi USA to replace my transmission at no cost to me and refund me the $6,000 more that I paid for a 2003 car when I actually received a 2002. This reverse problem is a safety issue and needs to be taken care of immediately. I do not want to go back to an Audi dealership because I feel they have already misrepresented my car to me and I do not trust that relationship anymore.

Thank you for your time. 

Please contact me for any further information or questions.

GWEN of BEND, OR Nov. 16, 2010 



To whom it may concern, I have a S5 Cab. Last week about 100 miles from my apartment in Manhattan, about 50 miles from my weekend house on a Thursday evening (aprox 6:30pm) while running errands with my pregnant wife we had parked the car and when we returned the car would not start. Audi picked up the car and brought it to the dealer (Manhattan Audi). I have been told that the car is now functioning properly, They "rebooted it" took off the battery and reconnected it. 
They DO NOT know the cause of the problem! I am not comfortable at all letting my wife- and soon to be new born baby- driving a car that may or may not work!! Telling me to just drive the car that this may or may not occur to again is completely unacceptable! How would you like to worry every time your wife and baby went out for a ride and not know if they will be stuck? I do know the car is running at this time but you have NOT fixed it so that it will not happen again. It is not that I do not like the car, I do NOT feel safe about my wife driving it. It is major concern. For the past 14 years I have driven 4 different Porsche Carrera Cabs- and because we have to get a car that fits a baby seat, we optimistically moved on to a highly recommended Audi S5. 

I am now questioning this decision, since safety and quality are an obvious concern- which now I'm not content with. 

Please advise.

Harvey *******

Harvey of New York , NY Nov. 10, 2010 



Anybody have a 2005 A4 with sludge issues? 53,000 miles and all correct oil changes and Audi still won't cover the repair! 
They just settled a class-action lawsuit for A4 models 1997-2004 but obviously 2005 models are affected as well. There is a groundswell of people online complaining about the same problem with their 2005 A4 models.

I don't know why Audi isn't standing behind their product. I used to love AUdi but it is something to think about before you buy another Audi... they don't care about their customers at all.

Tom of Los Angeles, CA Nov. 9, 2010 



I have a 2001 Audi TT with 52,000 miles; the original maintainence schedule requires timing belt replacement at 105,000 miles, a $1200 job. 
Apparently many belts failed much earlier and under a class action lawsuit Audi extended the warranty and lowered the mileage for replacement to 75,000; there is no time limit, ie "5 years or 75,000 miles whichever comes first". 

Now, at 51,000 I am told the belt needs to be replaced for $1200. If it was $300 I would not complain; Audi has acknowledged the problem and refuses to stand behind it. Audi will repair damage if the belt breaks; BUT ONLY if the "inspect" the belt every 40K miles; if they say the belt is bad it is MY responsibility to replace it. 

So: the belt does not last nearly as long as it was designed to but Audi will not replace it; basically what they have done is reduce the service interval to 40K miles for replacement; they can "inspect" and require replacement ($1200) every 40K miles.

casey of Birmingham, MI Nov. 1, 2010 



I own a 2010 Audi TDI Q7 with 8400 miles. 
Car just stpooed in the middle of the road. They have had my car for 3 weeks and are saying that it will take another 15 days to repair. It needs a whole new engine. 

My car will be in their service deptartment dor over a month and a half for a New Car!

Elizabeth of Millbrae, CA Oct. 27, 2010 



We leased a 2008 Audi A4,I noticed that every 500-700 miles, i would have to add a quart of oil to it, I called audi, and have taken it in SEVERAL times for this issue, all to just be told that every audi 2.0 turbo, would have to have oil added to it, there would be nothing anyone could do, I have had this vehicle at the dealership several times over this, and was constantly told to "stop by we will add oil to it" (that is not convienent at all.) why should i have to have it constantly filled, its a 2008 "luxury" vehicle. 
we also purchased the extra Service agreement, once the vehicle hit 36000 miles, i was told that was not valid, (yet i am still continuing to pay for it in my monthly patyment) my contract states differently, it states, During the ENTIRE time of the lease, now i'm having to pay out, all the services, oil changes etc.. Now at this point, for some reason the LOW OIL PRESSURE light comes on, (whenever I drive it) of course I cant take the risk in driving it, yet ive had it at the shop and they cant find the issue, I'm now finding out, its sludge around the pumps, and filters, since its no longer under a "warrenty" I have to come out of pocket for all of this? 

I'm wondering why I would have to be inconvienenced with having to add oil every 600 miles to this car? also The driver window rolls up and down on its own, Clearly its an electrical problem, I've had it to the dealership who has now told me on SEVERAL occasions, that this is because the windows are TINTED. (this is not my first vehicle with tinted windows and this has never happened before, why am i told this bogus information, and is there anything i can do about this?

I am going to contact An attorney, its quite costly having to do my own repairs when we signed the contract we and we are currently paying for the extra service agreement and coming out of pocket for repairs,

Rose of allentown, PA Oct. 22, 2010 



took the car to university park audi for oil change after returning back from military training, told them aout possible noise when turning the did diognase an told me there is problem in the engine and going to cost $3400, keep in mind the Audi USA put new engine last year due to the sludge, and now after one year and the car been parked at the house for almost 7 months because i was gone for training and there is problem with the suction jet pumb been clogged due to sludge, keep in mind i due my maintnance and oil change as recomended at an Audi dealer and spend 120 $ for oil change. 
when i contacted audi USA they told me the new engine warranty is over and there nothing we can do. I went and paid for the charges even its too much and iam in the process of filling class action suite against Audi USA. Not every customer drive Audi can affored $thosands because Audi cant stand behind there products

O of Frisco, TX Oct. 1, 2010 



I own a 2002 Audi TT convertible and the rear glass window detatched and flew out as I was driving 55 miles an hour. I went to a convertible top repair shop and was told that a new glass CANNOT be reinstalled and that I would have to buy a entirely new top...the cost $4800.00. They also told me that Audi tops are notorious for this problem and that I should look on the internet to see for myself how many people have had this problem and that Audi knows about it but will not help consumers.
If this was an easy fix of a couple hundred I would just suck it up and pay for myself.......but $4800.00 out of my pocket because of a poor design and construction is NOT my fault. Besides if anyone would have been behind me when this happened it WOULD have injured someone. My insurance deductible is $1000.00 which I cannot afford to pay and even if I could they most likely would jack my rates up or cancel me for such a large claim......this is NOT RIGHT!!!!!!

rich of auburn, ME Sept. 26, 2010 



I purchased a 2010 Audi A4 on May 24, 2010 with 22 miles on it. I have had to return the vehicle to the dealer for a quart of oil at 1800 miles, 3100 miles, and again at 4300 miles. The dealer is telling me that it is within their specifications that the car burns 1 quart of oil every 1000 miles. The car is burning excessive oil and they want me to accept that as normal...when I know it really means early signs of more serious engine problems.


Audi markets this vehicle as not requiring an oil change but every 10,000 miles. It is contradictory to require oil every 1300 miles, but don't need an oil change but every 10,000 miles. I believe their marketing tactics are misleading.


Based upon my driving pattern and the need for this vehicle to require a quart of oil every 1300 - 1800 I am having to take it to the dealer 3 - 4 weeks (once a month)which poses as a great inconvenience. Additionally, I don't feel safe traveling long distances in the car because of the frequent replacement of oil. Not to mention the specialty oil that it requires.

Vida of Las Vegas, NV Sept. 1, 2010 



I bought an Audi certified used 2004 A6 with approximately 10,000 miles. Since owning it I have religiously had it serviced by my local Audi dealer. There are currently approximately 55,000 miles on the car, and I am about to put the second replacement AC compressor on (3rd counting the factory original) at a cost of $1850. Thank goodness the first replacement was covered by warranty. 
We live in northern Michigan so we don't run the AC all that much. I've had many much "lower-end" vehicles, some with over 150,000 miles, that never had any problem with the AC. Is this "just one of those things" common to Audis? Car laid up for a little over a week each time; $1850 cost for this compressor.

Robert of Harbor Springs, MI Sept. 1, 2010 



i purchased an Audi A4 from your distributor in Egypt (Egyptian Automotive & Trading Co.) in April 2008. i am totally unsatisfied with the level of service i receive, i really can't believe this is Audi standards. all spare parts are always out of stock. last June, i lost the side mirror i waited for more than two months, all this time i'm driving blindly exposed to have an accident because they don't have the mirror in their stock.

while doing the regular service, they recommended changing the front shock absorbers, my reply was ok, go on and change them, again their reply was sorry we don't have them right now in our stock. maybe we have it in the other branch and will get back to you tomorrow, and as usual they didn't call me and it is almost impossible to call them either on their hotline no. or their engineers mob. no. as they always don't reply, so always i have to go to their place to check if they have the spare parts or not.

now, i've been waiting for more than two months while they didn't bring me the spare parts i need as per their own recommendations,

i had ESP alarm on the monitor, i went to the service center to check it, they told me there was a problem with a lamp which they fixed it, after i left the same alarm was still there, so i went to them again after two days, they told me sorry we fixed it now it is due to some other reasons, and then after i left the alarm is still there, and i'm driving the car while the alarm is on because i'm quite sure i'll lose another working day for nothing again

finally, i don't feel safe while i'm driving my car, i use to rent a car when i'm traveling. i'm really completely unsatisfied with service i receive i doesn't match Audi image at all. my expectations from Audi service were far beyond this very unsatisfying level i found, in comparison with other service centers i dealt with before ( BMW, Renault and Honda). i always have to go to the service center to know if they bring the spare parts or not as there is no way to reach them on the hotline. 

i feel unsafe while driving my car. i have to rent a car while traveling i can't exceed 100km/h as per their recommendations. i always have to spend my working day just asking for a spare part which always takes more than two months. my Audi is supposed to be source of luxury and comfort in my life, on the contrary it is being a load. now i'm seriously thinking about selling it after it was one of my dreams to own an Audi

hossam of cairo, Other Sept. 1, 2010 



I took my 2003 Audi A4, 1.8T in for a recall. After the mechanic fixed it, I was asked if I had any warranties left on the car. I replied negative. I was then given a list of items to fix which accumulated to a $3,500. One of the items was on a previous recall, costing $400. I reminded them of the recall and they graciously fixed it. I took my car to a auto mechanic shop and the cost for EVERYTHING listed was $2,200. 
I have 70,000 miles and had to have the brakes changed AND the clutch and flywheel! The clutch and the flywheel at 70,000 miles! Very disappointing. Despite the fact that I love the way my Audi drives, I would not recommend the car to anyone. (I have had three manual cars before this one, and each had over 100,000 miles on them. None required such major service the entire time I owned them.) 

Patrick of Dana Point, CA Sept. 1, 2010 



On April 26, 2006 I purchased a new Audi A4. Today, 8/27/2010 the Audi has 49888K miles. Just today my car became undriveable - Audi says I need a new transmission for two thousand dollars. Audi says the repair is not covered under warranty as "my warranty is 1 day past." During my ownership of this vehicle I have had it serviced at the Audi dealership with each recommended milestone, I have also had several issues where the gas pedal (as I push on it when driving) would cause the car to kind of stutter forward and back over and over. 
I took it in for service with these episodes and was told each time that the "Audi is known for this" and "sometimes does this" but that they "found no fault" each time with my car. And with the services, I also paid for the extra services that Audi recommended such as engine flushing, etc. This morning while coming home from my hair dresser, as I pushed the gas pedal the car began stuttering like it did in the past and the engine light came on (also like previous) and then the car slowed way down and as I continued to push on the gas I could hear the engine revving but the car was not moving. I called Audi and they said bring the car in. The rep gave me the Audi tow service number and when I called them, they said I was one day past service but they would assist me for $96. So I called my AAA premium and they quickly picked up my car on a flatbed truck and brought it to Audi Dealership. 

I had to keep calling Audi to get in touch with them regarding my car and finally when I got in touch with them they informed me the transmission needed changing and it would cost me $2,000 dollars. After a conversation with the service rep, he said he would speak with the manager and perhaps they could get me some relief of the $2k. He called back and said they would cover some (he didn't specify amount) but did say they would fix the car at a cost of $750.00 plus taxes to me. I believe the company should cover the cost as I have had the car in for similar reasons several times even though they could not figure out it was the transmission sooner - in fact, until "one day after my warranty expires." 

I feel that I am a fair person and I understand the repair costs money but the car apparently has had some issues that for whatever reason the Audi Repair Person didn't find sooner. I also feel that purchasing the car brand new and not even reaching the 50,000 miles that it should not need a new transmission already. Audi advertises like they are prestigious and that their cars are awesome and that the service behind it is top notch and I certainly have not found this to be true. In fact, the dealership where I purchased would not service the car or required one month or more advance notice to service it and then the dealership I have taken it to since then doesn't seem to demonstrate too much pride in their product or their services. 

I understand 1 day past warranty is "past warranty" but they don't seem to take into account that I brought the car in several times with this stuttering prior to this major breakdown. I am out a car until this gets fixed. It is not entirely the money of which is $2,000. to get it fixed but the fact that the car has not even reached the 50,000 miles and is now requiring a new transmission and it left me stranded on the road - in the middle of the road (as I was driving.) I took impeccable care of the car the entire time I've had it. And I always use the highest octane gas which also is highest cost like they told me to do. 

The Audi dealership washes its hands of this by saying it is one day past warranty. What happens next - If I do pay the two thousand dollars to get it fixed and continue to drive this Audi A4 - when will I be left stranded next? - What will the Audi mechanic miss next and how much will it cost me then. I don't feel like I can trust the car, the mechanics, or the entire line of Audi. Audi represented themselves to be an awesome car with awesome service and prestige, etc. In my situation I have found none of this to be true. Is 49888K miles the amount of miles that Audi intends for their vehicles to last? If/When I get the car fixed, what will happen next, in 10K or 20K more miles or less and how much will it cost then? 

A car is one of a families major purchases and when purchased new we expect it to last. As Audi advertised, their cars were supposedly a great choice and will run a long time, many thousands of miles. For me this appears to be the end of the road. Is there anyone with any info or options available. I don't think this classifies as a lemon but I think there may be another case this could come under to assist me? Or as in most instances, do I just have to suck it up? It is a pretty terrifying experience to have a car break down in the middle of driving on a busy road, especially when you have taken good care of it and think everything is ok. Thankyou in advance for any advise or response.

Karen of Delray Beach, FL Aug. 27, 2010 



I purchased a brand new Audi A4 convertible in 2005. Over the years, I performed every single check up, oil change and required service to the vehicle. I recently went in for service at 122k miles (lots of straight turnpike driving) and reported a issue with the transmission feeling odd. The service rep told me that they would see and call me. They found the issue, they told me I need a whole new transmission! 
I asked how is the possible when Audi's are supposed to run for long time when taken care of like I have, they then told me ( an actual quote) "Oh, its a fluke, sorry this shouldnt have happened to you." They then quoted me 7k to replace the transmission...for a "fluke"...I then lost confidence in the car as what other "flukes" are coming? and refused the costly repair. 

I feel that after 5 years of simple turnpike driving, with repeated conversations from the Bernadi service department over the years telling me "if you service the car it will run forever" (I did as requested and audi service is VERY expensive to perform). I feel like I have been lied to and manipulated and that the consumer has no rights when it comes down to a "fluke"happening....so now I have no idea what do with a car that needs a $7k repair. A car that I bought because I was told "it was going to run forever" if you maintain it.

Brian of Boston, MA Aug. 25, 2010 



I purchased my Audi A4 Turbo brand new from the Audi dealer at Moghegan LAke Motors in Mohegan Lake, NY. From the moment I dove the car off the lot I have to add 2 Quartz of oil to it every 3 weeks. The car has 95,000 miles on it and has had so much work done on it because of oil sludge build up. But Audi always says its all normal. I am sure its only a matter of time before the engine will seize up.

Nancy of pine bush, NY Aug. 22, 2010


----------



## allroad (Jun 27, 2010)

Boo hoo.

I can find a list of complaints on any car brand, and particularly from people puchasing used vehicles. Half the crap up there is about timing belts and issues related to general maintenance.

If you can't afford a large German car then you shouldn't have bought it. Sell it, then move on. No need to whine about it all over the Internet.


----------



## venstrata (Mar 30, 2011)

*Agreed*

I hear the Toyata Camry is a good car for people who are not mechanically inclined, financially limited and just need to get from point A to point B...

Personally I would rather walk in the rain than drive anything not-German, but that's just me.


----------



## duckncover182 (Jan 26, 2006)

what a whiny little bitch. you bought a bunk car, its YOUR fault no matter what! instead of explaining why audis are bad to a bunch of people who would never drive anything else, you should go shoot yourself because i dont want u driving on the road with me. dumbass


----------



## kyle_w (May 4, 2008)

Well Audi isn't the most reliable car out there. I have had 4 and all needed some repair. 2002 Explorer 3 years only needed breaks. But all my Audi's except my 05 Allroad were paid for in cash so I could afford to fix it.


----------



## -mlfhntr- (Jul 18, 2007)

venstrata said:


> I hear the Toyata Camry is a good car for people who are not mechanically inclined, financially limited and just need to get from point A to point B...
> 
> Personally I would rather walk in the rain than drive anything not-German, but that's just me.


This thread does nothing to sway my love of VW's and Audi's. I love my AR. best purchase I have made yet for a car. It has done everything I have asked of it and more.


You get complaints from every car makers products just like stated above. you are not going to get any sympathy in here. You would have better luck explaining this with the BBB imo. :laugh:


----------



## DieselTPower (Aug 6, 2010)

Originally Posted by venstrata 
I hear the Toyata Camry is a good car for people who are not mechanically inclined, financially limited and just need to get from point A to point B...

Personally I would rather walk in the rain than drive anything not-German, but that's just me.




I wish there was a LIKE button like facebook. so i can like this quote above


----------



## lunamar (Jan 29, 2004)

Wow I have owned 2 Audie now both b6 a4s 1.8t
Manual
first was a sedan 2003....never had a single issue. Sold it at 92k and the next owner had to replace clutch and boots I think frOm what was told

Second and present 2004.5 avant bought with modded ko4 again never had a single issue except a leaking valve on ac charge access area
Now itS built to a 2.1L heavy modded sleeper. 


Sorry to hear u had so many problems man but that hardly means that it's all Audi.
It kinda feels like a combination of bad luck, poor choices, and bad dealer. 

Bc of the last part between me and the first owner the car has been to the dealer four or five times. I do all maintenance myself or via my trusted mechanic.


----------

